

Ask HN: Best hosting solution for app that aims at customers in Europe - dstefanov

My app is almost ready, and I'm planing to launch it in 3 weeks. I'm little worried about scaling. I'm on Rimuhosting VPS (London data center) with max ~580Mb RAM. Cannot upgrade. So I'm looking for a better solution. I need data center in Europe or East Cost (USA). I really like Mediatemple (ve) but ping from here is around 190ms on average. Should I go for EC2? (i don't have much time for sys-admin)
======
anonymouslambda
Linode has a London datacenter.

